# backdrop sizes???



## LotusLove (Aug 16, 2010)

can anyone give me some suggestions on the size of backdrops i would need to take a full length photos, i will have at least 2 people in the set up but as many as 4...
again, i'm in kuwait so i can't go to the store and look for myself...
thanks for any help
LotusLove:heart:


----------



## Olympus E300 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a couple of 10'x20' muslins that I use.  They are 10' wide and 20' long.  I've ever only shot one model at a time against my backdrops but I don't think that 4 people would crowd my setup too much.  I think 10' wide would be dandy for up to four people, depending on how you spread them or group them together.

Cheers!
- Daniel


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 16, 2010)

Here's a few thoughts, you could always get a few people together, place them about 4-8ft from the wall and set you're camera up where you would expect to shoot the image. Determine how much wall is visible in the frame and that would give you a good approximation of what you need.  10x20 does seem to be a pretty standard size though.


----------



## KmH (Aug 16, 2010)

At least 10' for 4 people, because your subjects usually need to be 6 to 8 feet from the background for full length shots.


----------



## LotusLove (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks everyone...the 10x20 was what i was thinking but wanted to make sure before i spent that much money :greenpbl:


----------



## KmH (Aug 16, 2010)

Have you considered using seamless paper. They have 107" x 12 yrd (9' x 36') rolls that are about $40 each: Savage 107" x 12yds Background Paper 27-12 - B&H Photo


----------



## tsblo (Aug 16, 2010)

I use 9ft something seamless paper in the studio. At home I also have some seamless I've cut down to 6ft for just playing around. On the 9ft seamless I can fit 3-4 people in, and the 6ft, 2 tops.


----------



## LotusLove (Aug 17, 2010)

i couldn't get the rolls of paper into my suitcases... thats the worst part about living overseas, you aren't able to get everything you want...i actually like the look of the paper or canvas better but it just wont work right now


----------



## Jeremy Smith (Jun 30, 2011)

[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]I use Photo Pie photography backdrops to shoot all kinds of different scenes.  Most of my shots only need about a 10x20 (fits two people just fine), but occasionally I've used bigger (about 14 feet wide) like in the third picture below.  Anyway, you could fold one of these backdrops up and put it in a carry on bag.[/FONT].. well, ok it doesn't seem to want to let me post the pictures, so here's the links: 10x20 vertical, 10x20 vertical, 14 foot width


----------

